# Client Security Solution problem



## wypych (Jan 25, 2006)

Error Message:
"The instance of cssauth.exe cannot start because of an intialization error".

The above error appears (at random - but not too often). I found that "css" refers to Client Security Solution and I found some general info via google. However, I have had no luck in finding out why this error appears. I have checked my Firewall - "cssauth.exe" is permitted. I have asked IMB - so far no help.

Has anyone come across this problem? Did you find the cause/solution??

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know the cause but the process belongs to part of the IBM Client Security Solution (IBM user verification manager server I think). Check the msconfig utilitys startup folder for any unchecked IBM software items. Some users "Trying to get the PC to boot faster" uncheck items in the msconfig utility and that error starts to appear after they removed another process/service it depends on.


----------



## wave (Feb 20, 2006)

wypych said:


> Error Message:
> "The instance of cssauth.exe cannot start because of an intialization error".
> 
> The above error appears (at random - but not too often). I found that "css" refers to Client Security Solution and I found some general info via google. However, I have had no luck in finding out why this error appears. I have checked my Firewall - "cssauth.exe" is permitted. I have asked IMB - so far no help.
> ...



I had the same message after I`ve restored my Z60m back to factory settings. I haven`t tweaked anything in msconfig so that was not the reason.
Then I thought that maybe it was because of my security chip was disabled in BIOS. That chip can be set as active, inactive or disabled. I`ve set it as inactive and restarted PC and cssauth.exe started, there was no more initialization error.

If that doesn`t help in your case you can run msconfig and uncheck cssauth.exe because as far as I can tell there was no problem without that service running. That was my first solution after error message started to pop up on startup, but I wasn`t satisfied with that, so I dug deeper until I
found that it was security chip setting in BIOS issue in question.

Anyway, I hope this can help you...
:smile:


----------

